# Glenn Robinson traded to Atlanta



## Bighead734 (Jul 15, 2002)

Glenn Robinson was traded to Atlanta for Toni Kukoc, Leon Smith, and one of their 1st rounders next year.

Good trade for Atlanta. We'll see how Tim Thomas plays. The 1st rounder should be a high pick.


----------



## wiegs (Jul 23, 2002)

soo, i dont like this deal at all

old (kukoc)
very unproven (smith)
could be good (pick)


----------



## 2010Illini (Jul 19, 2002)

How is this a high pick Atlanta will be a shoe-in for the playoffs

Terry
Demarr
Shareef
Big Dog
Theo


----------



## Wink (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by *jwillbulls8 *
> How is this a high pick Atlanta will be a shoe-in for the playoffs
> 
> Terry
> ...



Reef will play 4 and Robinson will play 3....and I doubt that Demarr will start I see the line-up more like this

D-squared
Terry
Big Dawg
Reef
Theo

With Demar and Nazr coming off the bench.


----------



## shroombal (Jul 17, 2002)

Geez, the wizards should've tried to get G-rob.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

He doesn't play enough defense. I think that sums it up nicely.


----------



## blkwdw13 (Jun 12, 2002)

Does he even play any defense, other than when Artest slammed him on the floor?


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

Nice trade for the Bucks. Gives Tim Thomas even more playing time and it also adds pt for Michael Redd. Nice trade for the Hawks also. Very good deal.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by *BCH *
> He doesn't play enough defense. I think that sums it up nicely.


Neither did Toni Kukoc, so this trade doesn't really hurt us on the defensive end... but it doesn't help either.


----------



## antmo12 (Jun 12, 2002)

this is a good trade i would never have thought of it millwakee get to see what they payed for in tim thomas and atl get a good scorer in lil puppy and a good pick in da draft a good trade all the way around


----------



## blkwdw13 (Jun 12, 2002)

I I'm remembering correctly doesn't Milwaukee get the draft pick and it is protect pretty good to, so they might not even see it for a couple of years anyways.


----------



## Bighead734 (Jul 15, 2002)

the pick in the trade was a luxury, the trade was to get Big Dog and his contract out of Milwaukee, and to get Tim Thomas playing time.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I beleive with this trade the Hawks have just become a powerhouse in the east. And if Glen Robinson returns to form. That is a very scary team with a healthy Theo Ratliff.

And dont forget that the Bucks are still a top team in the East. I dont know what happened to them the last 2 months of the season. But Kukoc will be able to fill the role big dogg was playing.


----------



## colossus735 (Jul 18, 2002)

I think that it was good trade for both teams. I was surprised to see that the Bucks got a good package in return considering the legal issues with the Big Dog. Sometimes, that reduces the value of a player when that occurs.


----------

